# help!!!!



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

i need help with my tank, i have 3 goldfish etc 2 ramshorn snails. all three of my goldfish are acting very strange, hey are hiding loads and sometimes staying at the surface for 1 minute "puffing", it looks like they are out of breathe and they have no energy, the water does look dkirty and i only did a water change 2 days ago! i have a filter in there but it doesn't suck, you look at the waste floating around and it won't get sucked up by the filter at all. Someone please help! Im to afraid to do a full water change and clean the tank, start again.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ammonia poisoning and lack of oxygen,most likely.You need to do another waterchange,and you will need to do so daily.50% every day.Do you have a bubbler?you need to add an airstone to add oxygen to the water.I cant promise they will make it.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

got all of that, just to affraid to turn it on because they look very week and all the bubbles might tire them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

If they are at the water surface gasping they need air, if your filter isn't working the ammonia is not being removed.

Fix or get a new filter.
Turn the air stone on, better for them to be scared and alive than dead.
And change 50% of the water using your gravel siphon to clean as much poop and left over food you can from down there.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

okay ill buy a new filter tomorrow i just dont know what type, one that works would be nice.id go get one today but its a public holiday.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The bubbles wont bother them,it may help.can you not adjust the flow?You can tie a loose knot in the airline to help slow the flow of air.They need oxygenated water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are your water paramters? Do you own testing supplies? If you had it, you'd know what was wrong.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im getting a filter tomorrow, i could also go out and buy testing kits. They are a lot happier now that i have done a 50% water change. Whats the go with these testing kits, i have seen so many different ones and stuff like how many are there if not what ones should i get?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most people prefer the API master kit. It has all you need and gives the ability to test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph. It is also the only way to confirm where you are at in your cycle and when it is completed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have seen the price anywhere from twenty to thirty dollars.The API is the most preferred.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like you're on the right path. Definately have to get that filter up and running as soon as possible.

How is the temp in the tank as well? Lower temps will help at this point along with the water changes and air stone.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys i ended up getting a good filter witch really makes a difference and im getting a test kit tomorrow, IMO I don't think i would be ammonia poising because the fish seem a lot happier witch is good.


----------

